# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  Fable, modular robots, Technical University of Denmark, Copenhagen, Denmark

## Airicist

Leader - Henrik Hautop Lund

----------


## Airicist

Fable - Walking Modular Robot 

 Published on Apr 3, 2012




> This is a quadruped robot build from a first prototype of the Fable modular robotic system developed at Center for Playware at Technical University of Denmark.

----------


## Airicist

Fable Modular Robot 

 Uploaded on Sep 16, 2014




> Created by researchers at the Technical University of Denmark.


"Fable Wants to Make Modular Robotics Easy for Everyone"

by Evan Ackerman
September 14, 2014

----------

